# Carb Icing HS 1132



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

My neighbor is having problems..... He starts the blower cold and it runs fine for about 5 minutes, then starts to "search"...ie: vroom, vroom, vroom.... It's seems to be starving for gas...... if he pulls the choke out a bit, it runs again for a while.... then gets worse and has to pull more choke..... Then it just dies.....(more ice buildup?)

Mostly this happens in real cold conditions...... Let it sit for 10 minutes and it runs again....(ice melts)

It has to be carb icing....there is a lot of ice/water in the "carb cover" that is freezing in the carb, I think.....It sucks snow directly into the carb.

I was thinking of making a 1 1/2" ABS plastic pipe and installing it in that carb cover and block the existing intake at the bottom.... the ABS pipe would be set to suck air into the carb box from RIGHT beside the muffler not under the carb box where it is now.... (cold air)

That would then suck warmer air into the carb, right?.....

Does this make sense to you guys?.....

We're gonna do this in a coupla weeks and see what happens...

Any ideas?.... I'm sure others have the same problem...


----------



## mrbill (Jan 7, 2013)

Honda has in some models covered the outside of the carb with a heavy rubber to help with that problem.Adding gas line antifreeze may help as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

There have been carb icing issues with the Honda HS1132, and Honda created an anti-icing service kit. This kit became standard equipment last year on all larger 2-stage snowblowers sold in the USA.

The kit consists of a few covers and shrouds, and helps keep the carb area free of icing. Attached are some screen shots of the installation instructions. 

The Part Number is 06196-ZE3-305, and retails for $66.20 (note actual selling price is set by each Honda dealer). 

Any Honda dealer can get this kit; you can find a dealer in your area using this link:

*Honda Dealer Locator*


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

JamesReady said:


> That would then suck warmer air into the carb, right?.....


Warmer air will tend to reduce power. Surprisingly, warmer air can also hold more moisture than cold air, although it sounds like your problem is not necessarily water vapor, but it's the actual ingestion of snow/water that's refreezing. I'd get the factory kit or at least figure out what they've done and try to replicate that. I've studied carb icing in connection with aircraft engines - provided with carb heat to deal with that issue - and the solution is not always obvious. Carb heat can help, but just avoiding the ingestion of snow may do more for the problem than heat, which can make things worse in some cases and will reduce power.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey guys... thanx for all the great ideas... It seems that he already has the rubber guard thingy around the card that you mention Robert....

I totally agree with you snow80... it's the ingestion of snow that seems to be the problem.....SO....we created a home-made filter using a furnace filter and put that in that plastic box to see if we could keep the snow from getting in there..... That kept the snow out but we still carb icing....

I'm now at the point where a warmer air intake might solve the problem even if we have to sacrifice mileage (it don't get good mileage anywhoo)..hehe

Will let ya'll know, if we get more COLD weather...


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

I just purchased a used Honda HS1132TAS, how would I tell if it has this "anti-icing" kit already installed?
Does Honda still supply the kit to owners who have complaints, or will I need to pay for it?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Shredsled said:


> I just purchased a used Honda HS1132TAS, how would I tell if it has this "anti-icing" kit already installed?
> Does Honda still supply the kit to owners who have complaints, or will I need to pay for it?


Look for a metal shroud around the exhaust manifold, and a rubber guard around the base of the carburetor. 

If you're having icing problems, and the snowblower is still within its 3-year warranty, Honda will usually pay for the kit to be fitted by a Honda dealer. Does not matter if you are the second owner, as the warranty goes with the machine. If you'll share your serial number (rear frame in the format HXXX-1234567) with me, I can check the warranty status. 

If the unit is out of warranty, the kit is not difficult to install. I've attached a copy of the instructions as an FYI. List price for the kit is $66.10, part number is 06196-ZE3-305. Available at any Honda dealer.

*Find A Honda Dealer*


Finally, if you would send me a private message with your name and address, and I will update the registration database to show you as the new owner. Honda asks for this in the unlikely event there is ever a product safety recall and needs to contact you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I appreciate the instructions. Looks simple enough. And mine does not have a metal shroud nor rubber around that area, that I remember.
I will be using this blower to clear areas on large lakes for racing ice bikes, so I expect cross/head-winds will be prevalent enough to warrant getting this kit to prevent any headaches with stalling and not starting when I need it.
I went ahead and ordered the kit from boatsdotcom, along with some Honda red spray paint. Hopefully they can fulfill the order, neither item showed in stock with them, but prices were much lower than anywhere else so I figured it was worth a shot.

I will have to get my serial number tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> There have been carb icing issues with the Honda HS1132, and Honda created an anti-icing service kit. This kit became standard equipment last year on all larger 2-stage snowblowers sold in the USA.
> 
> The kit consists of a few covers and shrouds, and helps keep the carb area free of icing. Attached are some screen shots of the installation instructions.
> 
> ...


Robert, 

Have a 2005 HS 1132. Do you think ill need this carb icing kit? Live in Iowa but it can get pretty darn cold (IE 2013/14 winter) I was thinking of ordering it and if needed install if i have issues. 

Thanks


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

lclement said:


> Robert,
> 
> Have a 2005 HS 1132. Do you think ill need this carb icing kit? Live in Iowa but it can get pretty darn cold (IE 2013/14 winter) I was thinking of ordering it and if needed install if i have issues.
> 
> Thanks




I ordered one up from boats website. I'll be using this blower often for clearing my pond and some local lakes for ice bikes, so it will be operated regularly with high winds that I'd imagine may get snow into the intake. If your area sees winds and drifts, I'd guess you'll wish you had it. If it comes stock from the factory on all new units I didn't see the need to gamble on mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

lclement said:


> Robert,
> 
> Have a 2005 HS 1132. Do you think ill need this carb icing kit? Live in Iowa but it can get pretty darn cold (IE 2013/14 winter) I was thinking of ordering it and if needed install if i have issues.
> 
> Thanks


The symptoms described in the Honda Service Bulletin are clear; if you're _not_ experiencing any of them, you probably won't benefit from fitting the anti-icing kit:

_Under certain winter conditions, powder snow or humid air entering the air intake may cause ice to form in the carburetor venturi.
• Venturi icing may cause the engine to surge, lose power and eventually stop running. When this occurs, the engine can not be restarted until the ice melts (about 5 minutes).
• Icing may also cause a rich mixture where black exhaust smoke is noticed. This will cause the spark plug to foul and may make the engine difficult to start.
_


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

thanks everyone, i think ill see how it go's before i install. may not need it but if so i know where to order.


----------

